# Winter and water



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Hi we are thinking of using the MH over the winter. One thing that came to mind when talking about it is the water system freezing Obviously when at home you would drain the tank. How do you stop it from freezing overnight when parked for the night on a camp site. Would you only carry water in the spare water hog and not in the main tank. This is supposing we have a cold winter! Lin


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

You could do that but it's a bit inconvenient to havr to keep replenishing from a spare container. Why not just keep your water heater on (gas or elec) especially if it's elec and you are paying for EHU anyway


----------



## rickwiggans (May 10, 2006)

We find the fresh water is OK, as long as we keep the heating on (low is fine) and remember to keep the blowers on so the warmth gets everywhere. We use a bucket for the waste when it is freezing, as we find that if it is really cold, the outlet freezes. We use a bucket rather than a wastemaster, because if these freeze, you can't get the giant ice lolly out through th hole!

Rick


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Not knowing autotrails, (but I would expect it to be the case), the fresh water tank would be "inboard", ie under a locker inside the van somewhere. In this case, as long as you have any sort of background heating, things would have to get pretty cold to freeze up your fresh water system. The waste may be different, maybe slung underneath - in which case if it's likely to be cold, drain the waste frequently. Also consider a heater for the waste tank if you are going to use it in very cold weather for any length of time.


----------



## THEPOET (May 1, 2007)

Keep the heating/blow air on low overnight and leave the waste dump valve open and use a bucket to empty the grey water.

Even on a rally site (no hook up etc) for a long weekend you should have sufficient battery(using a good 80amp hr leisure Batt) power to keep the heater going. If gets low then run the engine for a while go for a drive or invest in a solar panel etc.

Keep the van on the road all year..... whats the point in spending all that money then parking it up for six months!    

Pete

PS. Enjoy your winter trip/s!


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions. Apparently our fresh water tank is outside underneath the vehicle Lin


----------

